

Why I'm turning JavaScript off by default - ingve
https://tommorris.org/posts/8677

======
zserge
When I was making my color picker (0xrgb.com) - I did it with NoScript in mind
as well. I agree that whenever it's possible the websites should deliver
content without javascript or flash.

However the web now seems to be both - web sites and web apps. If you run a
blog or a news online magazine - it's still a good old web site. It would be
nice to have semantic markup and not depend on javascript that much.

But if you're writing a web app - that's becoming tricky. Semantic markup
becomes a burden, since all you naturally want is a hierarchy of nested
divs/flexboxes with styles (as in any other GUI framework where you have views
and layouts, and not text-related "articles", "links", "ordered lists",
"headlines", etc).

I always had a feeling that web apps is something out of this nature - they
try to adopt cumbersome markup language, unsuitable layout engine and slowish
programming language to create modern interactive GUIs. And I think since it
is all too unnatural - we have this endless race of changing frontend
frameworks, languages and technologies seeking for a better way to achieve the
goal despire of these broken HTML/CSS/JS. There's been some progress, for
sure, but it still feels like writing AI in assembler or UNIX command-line
tools in C#.

------
lollipop25
You've probably been living under a rock or something. Just because you hate
JS doesn't mean you should deprive everyone from it.

It's like having a smartphone without apps.

It's like having electricity but without appliances.

It's like having a DVD player without the DVD.

It's like saying "Hey Google, I don't like JS. Can you please not ship Chrome
with it?"

